# shopvac hose repair



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

My shopvac hose finally collapsed on me after years of faithful service,so I headed on down to the local store for a replacement and found that a new one now costs 20.00 and tax. after calming my defibrelater down I went back home and tried to figure out a way to fix the old one. I thought about amputating the collapsed part but couldn't stand the thoughts of ANOTHER short hose in the woodshop so, I decided to do what the doctor did for me and give it a stint. The duct tape and a soup can later and I am back in business. P.S. You don't have to use name brand soup but chicken noodle really does work best.Try to avoid tomato at all costs YEECH!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

looks good

so long as you don't have to
put a drip bag on it
to get the sawdust in it

it should work fine


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

They just don't make hoses like they used to.

I'd complane to the MFG and tell them that you think that it was a MFG defect and should be repllaced.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is an interesting solution to the problem. Like you I had my hose do the same thing but just shortened it. I am sure it is headed toward another collapse and, when it does, you can be sure I will remember this.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Flashback to Red Green : ) 
Thanks


----------

